# Macintosh Classic démarre mais plus rien ensuite



## Fi91 (14 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous 

Je me suis procuré un Macintosh Classic, mais voilà quand je l’allume il fait un bruit normal mais l’écran s’allume mais pas d’icône, il reste noir.
Voici une photo
Je n’ose pas mettre de disquette de peur qu’elle reste dedans 

D’après vous, quel serait le problème ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Franz59 (14 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir
Pour démarrer il faut un système (de mémoire 6.06 au minimum)
Le Classic démarre avec Mac OS sur une disquette (800 ko ou 1400 ko)
Certains modèles étaient livrés avec un disque dur de 40 Mo avec le cas échant, Mac OS installé dessus.
Il faut insérer un disque système compatible pour le démarrer (6.06 ==> 7.6)


----------



## Fi91 (15 Avril 2018)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Pour démarrer il faut un système (de mémoire 6.06 au minimum)
> Le Classic démarre avec Mac OS sur une disquette (800 ko ou 1400 ko)
> Certains modèles étaient livrés avec un disque dur de 40 Mo avec le cas échant, Mac OS installé dessus.
> Il faut insérer un disque système compatible pour le démarrer (6.06 ==> 7.6)



Merci de votre réponse .

Il ne  devrait pas avoir le logo avec par exemple le point d’interrogation ? 
Car là je n’ai strictement rien seulement un écran allumé noir


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Avril 2018)

C'est un Macintosh Classic (90->92) livré d'origine avec un disque dur de 40Mo, et un lecteur 1.44Mo.

Si tu n'as rien à l'écran, même pas la disquette avec le point d'interrogation, ce n'est pas, à priori, un problème de système.
Pour le confirmer, tu peux mettre une disquette avec un système au moment de l'allumer (si elle ne ressort pas, tu peux forcer l'ejection en insérant un trombone par exemple dans le petit trou à coté du lecteur pour appuyer sur le levier d'éjection manuel) 

Si ça ne marche toujours pas, c'est difficile de faire un diagnostique sans l'ouvrir...

Les Macintosh Classic (contrairement au Plus ou au SE) ont des condensateurs électrolytiques qui vieillissent mal, ça peut être l'origine du problème, ou plus grave, la pile de maintient des paramètres qui commence à fuir...
On peut le voir en examinant la carte mère (si tu peux en faire une photo).

Sinon, la carte analogique (sur le coté) qui pilote l'écran est peut-être défaillante.


----------



## Fi91 (15 Avril 2018)

Merci
Je vais l’ouvrir et faire des photos.

Petite question hors sujet par rapport à ma question initiale. J’ai  des disquettes le système 7 et version 6. Le Classic c’est une version 6? Et le Macintosh SE version 7 ?

A quoi sert les disquettes HyperCard ?


----------



## peyret (15 Avril 2018)

Fi91 a dit:


> A quoi sert les disquettes HyperCard ?



https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperCard


----------



## Fi91 (15 Avril 2018)

J’ai essayé de l’allumer il n y a pas de dong et quand j’appuie dans le premier bouton ( sur la photo) un damier apparaît et disparaît

Édit : j’ai mis une disquette et elle ne s’éjecte pas meme avec un trombone


----------



## Fi91 (15 Avril 2018)

peyret a dit:


> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperCard


Merci 
je n’ai pas pensé à Wikipedia alors que c’est la première chose à faire


----------



## Fi91 (15 Avril 2018)

Voici les photos de l’intérieur et surprise


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Avril 2018)

Essai de sortir la carte mère, mais il semble que la pile ait coulé  la tâche est à l'endroit où se trouve la pile sur la carte mère.
Les dégâts sont en général irréparable, l'acide détruit les pistes et les composants, et les vapeurs peuvent aller bien plus loin à l'intérieur de la machine, mais si c'est peu visible.

Pour sortir la carte, d'abord retirer la carte RAM qui est à la verticale, puis débrancher la prise qui vient de la carte sur le coté, celle du HD et celle du lecteur de disquette.


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Avril 2018)

Fi91 a dit:


> Merci
> Petite question hors sujet par rapport à ma question initiale. J’ai  des disquettes le système 7 et version 6. Le Classic c’est une version 6? Et le Macintosh SE version 7 ?



Le Macintosh Plus, le SE et le Classic ont le même proc (68000/8Mhz) avec au max 4Mo de RAM.
Ils peuvent aller tous les trois jusqu'au Système 7.5.5, mais l'optimum à mon avis, c'est un Système 6 (le Classic était vendu avec le Système 6), mais ils s'accommodent très bien du Système 7 (7.0, voir 7.1) avec 4Mo de RAM qui est quand même plus évolué.
Le SE est le plus intéressant avec son slot PDS, qui accepte facilement une carte ethernet ou 68030.


----------



## baron (15 Avril 2018)

C'est peut-être l'occasion de rappeler que le Mac Classic pouvait aussi démarrer directement sans disquette ni disque dur grâce à un système inscrit dans sa ROM. Pour cela, il suffit de démarrer avec les touches Cmd-Alt-x-o enfoncées. 
• https://www.journaldulapin.com/2014...ui-demarre-sans-disque-dur-et-sans-disquette/


----------



## Fi91 (30 Juin 2018)

J’ai décidé de le démonter pour récupérer  le lecteur de disquette pour un autre Classic 
Voici les dégâts 
Est ce terminer pour la carte ?



Je vais conserver les autres pièces en bonne état, cela peut servir


----------



## Fi91 (30 Juin 2018)

Je viens de démontrer et je suis bloqué, comment enlever le lecteur de disquette ?
Visse au mauvais endroit 




Merci de votre aide


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Juin 2018)

Peu d'espoir pour la carte mère, en plus des dégâts apparents, les vapeur d'acide ont pu pénétrer un peu partout...

Le lecteur de disquette est monté dans un support (une cage) qui est fixé par l'arrière et par dessous, par une vis. C'est ce support/cage que tu dois démonter, puis tu pourras sortir le lecteur du support (ou les garder assemblés).


----------



## Fi91 (1 Juillet 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Peu d'espoir pour la carte mère, en plus des dégâts apparents, les vapeur d'acide ont pu pénétrer un peu partout...
> 
> Le lecteur de disquette est monté dans un support (une cage) qui est fixé par l'arrière et par dessous, par une vis. C'est ce support/cage que tu dois démonter, puis tu pourras sortir le lecteur du support (ou les garder assemblés).
> Voir la pièce jointe 123769


Merci

 J’ai dû louper quelque chose car j’ai enlevé les visses de cette cage
Il faut aussi enlever le support en plastique en dessous qui maintient le ventilateur?


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Juillet 2018)

Tu peux tout démonter.
Le démontage d'un Classic II (c'est pareil) :


----------



## Invité (3 Juillet 2018)

Si tu n'y arrive pas j'ai la doc d'origine pour le démontage.
C'est vintage et en anglais, il y a des schémas, mais pas de photos…
En MP…


----------



## Fi91 (4 Juillet 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Si tu n'y arrive pas j'ai la doc d'origine pour le démontage.
> C'est vintage et en anglais, il y a des schémas, mais pas de photos…
> En MP…


Je veux bien merci


----------



## Fi91 (9 Juillet 2018)

Je me suis occupé de 2 autres  mes Macintosh classsic
1 que j’ai nettoyé la poussière mais je n’ai pas encore changé le lecteur de disquette
Carte mère Comme neuve





Le 2ème Macintosh Classic sallumé mais écran blanc sans rien.
Après démontage, nettoyage, j’ai remarqué que c’était le branchement de l’écran qui était mal fixé et la ram
Fonctionne bien maintenant


----------



## Fi91 (15 Mars 2019)

Le Macintosh Classic dont la pile a coulé et qui devait servir pour pièces, je l’avais complètement démonté pour les pièces.  Je l’ai enfin de compte remonté.
J’ai trouvé une carte mère en bonne état.
 J’ai gratté la rouille et repeint ( peinture spécifique) le châssis qui était complètement rouillé à cause de la pile qui a coulé 





L’écran et la carte analogique 



 Le disque dur d’origine était HS, je l’ai remplacé par un nouveau disque dur IBM de 36 giga Sca 3.5 de 15rpm. Il est plutôt silencieux pour un disque 3.5. Je ne sais pas si c’est grace à la vitesse de rotation mais le système se lance très rapidement. Pour le moment je lui ai mis un système 7 anglais en attendant que je lui mette un système français.




Un Macintosh Classic sauvé


----------



## Invité (15 Mars 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Le disque dur d’origine était HS, je l’ai remplacé par un nouveau disque dur IBM de 36 giga Sca 3.5 de 15rpm. Il est plutôt silencieux pour un disque 3.5. Je ne sais pas si c’est grace à la vitesse de rotation mais le système se lance très rapidement. Pour le moment je lui ai mis un système 7 anglais en attendant que je lui mette un système français.


36go sur un Classic !!! 

Tu vas en faire quoi ? 

Cela dit, il  à l'air en parfait état après ton intervention 
C'est juste la taille du DD qui m'interpelle.


----------



## Fi91 (16 Mars 2019)

Invité a dit:


> 36go sur un Classic !!!
> 
> Tu vas en faire quoi ?
> 
> ...


J’ai fait une partition, car il ne suporte pas les 36go le Disque dur n’est pas utilisé dans sa totalité.
 Grâce au conseil de Gpbonneau sur la limite de la mémoire supportée par les Macintosh sinon j’aurai lutté longtemps pour le faire fonctionné 

Le plus important c’est que le Macintosh est un HD fonctionnel et en bonus une mémoire beaucoup plus importante que les pauvres  40mo d’origine.
 Bon bah plus qu’à attaqué 2 autres Macintosh avec le HD HS


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> J’ai fait une partition, car il ne suporte pas les 36go le Disque dur n’est pas utilisé dans sa totalité.
> Grâce au conseil de Gpbonneau sur la limite de la mémoire supportée par les Macintosh sinon j’aurai lutté longtemps pour le faire fonctionné
> 
> Le plus important c’est que le Macintosh est un HD fonctionnel et en bonus une mémoire beaucoup plus importante que les pauvres  40mo d’origine.
> Bon bah plus qu’à attaqué 2 autres Macintosh avec le HD HS



Tu as raison, un HD SCSI SCA comme celui-là, avec un adaptateur, c'est environ 15/20€ max. En capacité, 36Go c'est ce qu'on trouve de plus petit, sinon c'est 73Go, 300Go... ;-)

C'est beaucoup moins cher que les rare disques 50 ou 68-pin qu'on trouve encore, souvent déjà bien usés, avec des capacités plus en rapport avec ces vieux Mac, c'est vrai

C'est sûr qu'avec le SE en 7.5, une partition de 4Go sur un disque de 36Go ça peut paraitre gâcher (on peut aussi en faire plusieurs, pas trop pour ne pas ralentir le Finder), mais ça gène en rien et vu le prix c'est une très bonne solution ;-)


----------



## Fi91 (18 Mars 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu as raison, un HD SCSI SCA comme celui-là, avec un adaptateur, c'est environ 15/20€ max. En capacité, 36Go c'est ce qu'on trouve de plus petit, sinon c'est 73Go, 300Go... ;-)
> 
> C'est beaucoup moins cher que les rare disques 50 ou 68-pin qu'on trouve encore, souvent déjà bien usés, avec des capacités plus en rapport avec ces vieux Mac, c'est vrai
> 
> C'est sûr qu'avec le SE en 7.5, une partition de 4Go sur un disque de 36Go ça peut paraitre gâcher (on peut aussi en faire plusieurs, pas trop pour ne pas ralentir le Finder), mais ça gène en rien et vu le prix c'est une très bonne solution ;-)



C’est sur, les HD SCA c’est la meilleure solution.
même si j’ai réussi à avoir 2 HD 68pin que je n’ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner sur un SE où Classic
Sur le PowerBook G3 j’ai réussi à le partionner mais placé dans un SE où Classic c’est impossible il est reconnu par Lido mais j’ai un message d’erreur alors qu’avec un HD SCA il apparaît directement dans le Finder après l’avoir partionner avec le PowerBook G3 et il y a plus qu’à lui copier le système.
Merci des conseils  Gpbonneau  je n’ai plus qu’à m’occuper des autres Macintosh avec un HD HS( SE, LC...)


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Mars 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> C’est sur, les HD SCA c’est la meilleure solution.
> même si j’ai réussi à avoir 2 HD 68pin que je n’ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner sur un SE où Classic
> Sur le PowerBook G3 j’ai réussi à le partionner mais placé dans un SE où Classic c’est impossible il est reconnu par Lido mais j’ai un message d’erreur alors qu’avec un HD SCA il apparaît directement dans le Finder après l’avoir partionner avec le PowerBook G3 et il y a plus qu’à lui copier le système.
> Merci des conseils  Gpbonneau  je n’ai plus qu’à m’occuper des autres Macintosh avec un HD HS( SE, LC...)



Si tu as un Mac en Système 9 (un G3 par exemple) pour préparer le HD pour un SE, c'est bien plus simple, surtout si le SE est en système 7.5, tu peux faire des partitions jusqu'à 4Go, sinon c'est 2Go max.

Tu le prépares sur ton Mac en 9.1, avec "Outil Disque Dur". En utilisant "Réglage Personnalisé" tu peux faire jusqu'à 8 partitions, mais l'affichage des partitions ralentit pas mal le Finder et le système utilise plus de RAM. 
Sur un Fx j'en ai fait 8, ça va bien, mais sur un SE pas plus de 4 c'est bien je pense.

Exemple sur un G3, j'ai mis le HD SCA (un 2.5" IBM reconnu directement comme un disque Apple  dans un boitier SCSI externe et j'ai fais 4 partitions de 3.8Go en Mac OS Standard, nommés par défaut "sans titre" 1 à 4 :





Bon, il reste un "Extra" d'une vingtaine de Go qui servira pas, pas grave vu le prix du Go à environ 0,30€ ;-))




Tu pourras renommer ensuite les partitions comme tu veux (SCA 1 à 4 par exemple).

Ensuite tu branches ton boitier externe avec ton disque SCA sur ton Mac SE, ça doit monter directement (assures toi que ton boitier SCSI n'est pas sur 0) :






Tu recopies le dossier système du SE sur la première partition, et tu remplaces le disque interne par le SCA (adaptateur + bouchon).

Ça doit booter dessus directement :






Si tu n'a plus de disque dur dans ton SE, ré-installes le 7.5 à partir des disquettes, d'un lecteur de CD, d'un autre disque externe ou d'un autre Mac en 7.5...

Voilà un SE avec 4 disques de 4Go (un SE de 1987 avec un disque dur de 2005 

Pas sûr que tu arrives à remplir la première partition, même avec tous pleins de soft de l'époque ;-))


----------



## Fi91 (26 Mars 2019)

Merci Gpbonneau toujours aussi détaillé 

Quand tu indiques  de ne pas brancher le boîtier sur 0 c’est à dire ?

Ce que j’ai fait c’est que j’ai mis le HD SCA dans le boîtier externe après avoir fait les partitions, je l’installe directement dans le Macintosh SE, je démarre avec le floppy ému, sur le Finder je vois bien le HD et je copie le fichier système.


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Mars 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> Quand tu indiques  de ne pas brancher le boîtier sur 0 c’est à dire ?



S'il y a un disque dur dans le SE, par convention il est sur l' ID SCSI 0. 
Donc si tu branches un boitier SCSI externe, il ne faut pas qu'il ait le même ID pour éviter les conflits sur le bus SCSI.
S'il n'y a pas de disque interne, ça n'a pas d'importance.

Pour re-installer un système sur ton HD, effectivement, avec le Floppy Emu, c'est encore plus simple, pas besoin de HD, disquettes ou CD 
Et avec un lecteur de mini SD card sur un Mac récent, tu montes le fichier HD sur la carte du Floppy Emu comme un volume Mac dans SheepShaver.
Tu peux y installer un système Fr, y mettre des fichiers, des utilitaires, des images disque pour faire des install de système, etc...


----------



## Fi91 (26 Mars 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> S'il y a un disque dur dans le SE, par convention il est sur l' ID SCSI 0.
> Donc si tu branches un boitier SCSI externe, il ne faut pas qu'il ait le même ID pour éviter les conflits sur le bus SCSI.
> S'il n'y a pas de disque interne, ça n'a pas d'importance.
> 
> ...



Je n’ai pas encore trouvé d’image système FR compatible avec le Floppy Emu, à chaque fois que je trouve un système FR le fichier n’est pas compatible


----------



## Invité (26 Mars 2019)

Pour un Classic à amha le mieux c'est le 7.1. Mais ça n'engage que moi.

Je l'ai dispo si tu veux ou un 7.5, tu choisis…

En MP bien sûr


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Mars 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Pour un Classic à amha le mieux c'est le 7.1. Mais ça n'engage que moi.



Le 7.1 est plus réactif, c'est vrai. 
Le 7.5 permet de passer de 2 à 4Go pour les volumes sur le SE.
Je l'ai installé sur quelques SE ça passe très bien, on peut le mettre aussi sur un Plus...



Fi91 a dit:


> Je n’ai pas encore trouvé d’image système FR compatible avec le Floppy Emu, à chaque fois que je trouve un système FR le fichier n’est pas compatible



Je t'ai mis le CD du 7.5.3 Fr ici :
https://www.macintoshrepository.org/24124-mac-os-7-5-3-cd-french

Et pour les systèmes précédents, du 6 au 7.1 en Fr :
https://www.macintoshrepository.org/11194-apple-assistance-4-mai-1995


----------



## Fi91 (27 Mars 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le 7.1 est plus réactif, c'est vrai.
> Le 7.5 permet de passer de 2 à 4Go pour les volumes sur le SE.
> Je l'ai installé sur quelques SE ça passe très bien, on peut le mettre aussi sur un Plus...
> 
> ...


Merci 
Cela fonctionne directement avec le floppy ému en copiant les  fichiers sur la SD?


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Mars 2019)

Le FloppyEmu en mode HD utilise un fichier présent sur la SD qui s'appelle HD20.dsk.
Tu mets la SD dans un lecteur de carte sur un Mac récent et avec SheepShaver, tu peux utiliser ce fichier comme un volume supplémentaire (dans les Pref. tu peux ajouter des volumes).
Tu copies ainsi les fichiers que tu veux sur ce volume et remettre ensuite la SD dans le FloppyEmu.
Par exemple les images des version disquette qui sont sur les CD, que tu pourras monter sur le bureau du finder du Classic avec DiskCopy 6.

Sinon, tu peux mettre les versions Disquette directement sur la SD dans un dossier.
Pour le 7.5.3, c'est des images disque 1.44Mo donc ça devrait marcher sur un Classic ou un SE FDHD.
Pour le 7.1, il y a les versions 800k et 1.44Mo.
C'est des fichiers .image, je pense que ça marche avec le FloppyEmu, qui n'accepte que le format "raw".
Sinon, utilise DiskCopy2Dsk qui converti en "raw" les images disques qui ne le sont pas.
https://www.bigmessowires.com/2013/12/16/macintosh-diskcopy-4-2-floppy-image-converter/


----------



## collectorrr (5 Décembre 2020)

bonjour je suis entrain de restaurer un mac512k mais la THT est HS qui aurait ça ? ou la carte complète que faire ? merci


----------



## woz86 (6 Décembre 2020)

J’ai aussi un Classic que je dois finir de restaurer (changement des condensateurs de la carte analogique) suite aux soucis d’affichage :





Il tourne normalement avec le 7.5 et 4 Mo

Après j’ai aussi un Classic mais sous Mac OS X ;-)


----------



## Invité (6 Décembre 2020)

Ah fini ! 

C'est marrant en voyant l'image, je me souviens combien j'ai pesté contre ce Dock avant de pouvoir supprimer le fond…


----------



## woz86 (6 Décembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Ah fini !


Pas encore, quelques petites choses à finir, à suivre sur mon sujet.


----------



## collectorrr (12 Décembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Pas encore, quelques petites choses à finir, à suivre sur mon sujet.


Une carte analogique de Classic irait elle sur un 512K quelqu'un sait il cela ? merci !


----------



## Big Ben (13 Décembre 2020)

collectorrr a dit:


> Une carte analogique de Classic irait elle sur un 512K quelqu'un sait il cela ? merci !



Absolument pas. À moins de changer de nombreuses choses et dénaturer le 512.
Quel est le soucis avec la carte analogique du 512k? Car celle-ci est plus simple à réparer que celle du classic.


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Décembre 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Absolument pas. À moins de changer de nombreuses choses et dénaturer le 512.
> Quel est le soucis avec la carte analogique du 512k? Car celle-ci est plus simple à réparer que celle du classic.


C'est sûr, les 2 sont très différents. 
Et ça serait dommage de bricoler un 512K assez rare aujourd'hui, avec une carte de Classic sorti 6 ans plus tard...
C'est plus intéressant de le réparer dans son état d'origine.


----------



## woz86 (28 Décembre 2020)

J’ai une question niveau barrette mémoire,
Sur un Macintosh SE ce sont des SIMM.
Et sur un Classic sur la carte fille ce sont des SIMMs.
Est-ce qu’il est possible de mettre des SIMMs sur un SE ?


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Décembre 2020)

Les SIMM 30-pin qui sont dans un Classic peuvent s'installer sans pb dans un SE. Dans le Classic il faut des 120ns max, et dans un SE 150ns, donc c'est bon ;-)
Les SIMM 30-pin ont été très utilisées dans les Mac 68k (remplacées par des 72-pin à partir du LCIII) avec des temps de réponse de plus en plus court (150ns dans le Plus, jusqu'à 80ns dans les premiers Quadra). Donc si tu respectes ça, c'est bon.







Il y a des barrettes RAM 256K, 512K (plutôt rare) et 1, 2, 4, 16Mo. 
La plupart du temps c'est des barrettes 8 pavés, FPM, sans parités (quelques modèles tirent parti des barrettes 9 pavés avec parité, comme le IIci, à condition qu'elles soient toutes identiques, pour les autres ça ne change rien).
On trouve des barrettes plus récentes avec 2 ou 3 pavés, à tester... j'en ai jamais essayé...
Le Max RAM est celui préconisé par Apple, on sait que certains modèles peuvent aller plus loin (SE/30,...).
Même topos avec les Performa correspondant. Plus d'infos dans MacTracker...


----------



## woz86 (28 Décembre 2020)

J’ai pris deux barrettes d’une carte fille d’un Classic afin des les mettre sur mon SE FDHD qui n’a actuellement que 2048K (avec deux barrettes) et que son système est en 7.5
J’ai ce message d’erreur car il manque de mémoire :




Et après l’ajout des deux barrettes supplémentaires, j’ai toujours 2048K.
Sur la carte mère, il ne faut pas que j’enlève le cavalier afin que ça fonctionne ?


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Décembre 2020)

Sur le SE, comme sur le Plus, il faut configurer la mémoire sur la carte mère.
Sur les premiers SE, c'est 2 résistances à retirer (ou pas) qui servent à ça. Sur les derniers SE, c'est un cavalier à déplacer.
Voir les 2 pages jointes suivant les barrettes que tu veux mettre.

Modèle à résistance :






Modèle à cavalier :





En gros, au dessus de 2Mo il faut retirer les résistances ou le cavalier...


----------



## Big Ben (29 Décembre 2020)

Sacrée coïncidence j’ai fait ça ce matin, enfin hier matin vu l’heure!

Ma mémoire était bonne il fallait bien retirer les deux résistances, j’allais justement chercher la doc pour vérifier [emoji16]

Pas pu tester ayant retiré les condensateurs de la CM, et n’ayant pas de pièce de remplacement pour l’instant.

Je tiens juste à préciser qu’il faut éviter les SIMM « composite » (je crois que c’est le terme mais pas sûr), ce sont celles à justement 2 ou 3 puces, elles sont mal gérées par le Mac Plus, et donc potentiellement par le SE.


----------



## woz86 (29 Décembre 2020)

En effet @gpbonneau, je me suis souvenu que tu m’avais dit d’enlever le cavalier sur mon SE1/40 lorsque sur celui-ci je lui avais mis 4Mo de mémoire.
J’ai remplacé le disque dur du SE FDHD que je viens d’acquérir par celui provenant d’un Classic que @Berthold m’à donner.
J’ai deux disque dur HS Quantum avec logo Apple qui vont finir à la déchèterie.


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Décembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> En effet @gpbonneau, je me suis souvenu que tu m’avais dit d’enlever le cavalier sur mon SE1/40 lorsque sur celui-ci je lui avais mis 4Mo de mémoire.
> J’ai remplacé le disque dur du SE FDHD que je viens d’acquérir par celui provenant d’un Classic que @Berthold m’à donner.
> J’ai deux disque dur HS Quantum avec logo Apple qui vont finir à la déchèterie.


Si c'est les 40Mo d'origine, envois les moi au lieu de les jeter.


----------



## woz86 (29 Décembre 2020)

C’est bon, j’ai enlevé le cavalier et les 4096K sont bien présent.




Après je trouve qu’il est un peu lent au démarrage.
Il est actuellement en système 7.5, je vais regarder ce qu’il peut le faire ralentir.


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Décembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> C’est bon, j’ai enlevé le cavalier et les 4096K sont bien présent.
> 
> Après je trouve qu’il est un peu lent au démarrage.
> Il est actuellement en système 7.5, je vais regarder ce qu’il peut le faire ralentir.


La séquence de démarrage est un peu plus longue à cause du test RAM plus long avec 2 fois plus de RAM.

Ça devient vraiment long avec un SE/30 avec plus de 16Mo de RAM (la ROM de BMOW permet de désactiver le test RAM).

A partir du système 8.5 il y avait une option cachée (Cmd + Opt) dans le tableau de bord Mémoire pour le désactiver.


----------



## woz86 (30 Décembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ça devient vraiment long avec un SE/30 avec plus de 16Mo de RAM (la ROM de BMOW permet de désactiver le test RAM).


Pourtant mon SE30 qui a 32Mo de RAM et qui n’a pas la ROM BMOW démarre assez vite et il est en système 7.5.5

Mon deuxième SE30 qui a 8Mo de RAM a quand à lui la ROM BMOW.


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Décembre 2020)

Il y a pas mal de raisons qui peuvent ralentir la séquence de boot...
Si AppleTalk est activé, AppleShare installé, ... par exemple. Le système lance des requêtes sur le réseau pour chercher une imprimante, un serveur...
Des init peuvent scanner ton HD...
Un driver (CD, Zip, Syquest, Bernoulli,...) cherche son lecteur...
Etc...

Pour comparer, démarres sans extension (touche Maj).


----------



## woz86 (30 Décembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour comparer, démarres sans extension (touche Maj).


J’ai essayé sans extension et je ne trouve pas une grande différence.
Il est en 7.5, je devrais peut être le mettre en 7.5.5 ?
En tout cas il fonctionne bien car mon fils c’est après-midi à fais dessus du traitement de texte pendant plus d’une heure ;-)


----------



## Big Ben (31 Décembre 2020)

Pour le SE il vaut mieux ne pas dépasser le système 6 pour l’aspect performances.
Le système 7.0 ou 7.1 est recommandé si besoin de certaines fonctionnalités (AppleTalk etc.)

Le 7.5 c’est possible mais faut en effet dégraisser le système et garder le strict nécessaire, mais c’est aussi le même problème avec le 7.1 de mémoire.

Le risque c’est que certaines applications vont bloquer avec moins de 2Mo de libre. J’ai déjà eu HyperCard qui n’a pas voulu se quitter faute de mémoire libre (folklorique mais vrai)

Faudrait peut-être qu’on prépare un topic qui regroupe les trucs et astuces dans le genre qu’on pourrait mettre à jour.
Y’a beaucoup de littérature à ce sujet en anglais mais c’est beaucoup plus limité en français.


Mon avis, si tu as un SE/30 à côté, autant mettre le SE en système 6, surtout qu’il a un certain charme!


----------



## woz86 (31 Décembre 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Pour le SE il vaut mieux ne pas dépasser le système 6 pour l’aspect performances.
> Le système 7.0 ou 7.1 est recommandé si besoin de certaines fonctionnalités (AppleTalk etc.)


Il faudrait que je rétrograde en système 7.0 ou 7.1, mais lequel est le plus stable ?
Vu que je suis actuellement en 7.5, il va falloir que je formate le disque dur ou si j’installe un système antérieur ça va le formaté ?


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Janvier 2021)

Si tu as 4Mo sur ton SE, le 7.1 est le plus pratique, et fonctionne très bien. C'est celui que je met sur tous mes SE (sauf le 2xFloppy ;-)
J'utilise le 6.0.7 sur mes MacPlus, ils ont aussi 4Mo et le même proc, mais c'est plus pratique sans HD (et c'est plus fun ;-)
Le 7 est quand même plus facile à utiliser si tu te sert un peu plus du SE (gestion du dossier système, des extensions, multitâche, etc...)

Pour repasser en 7.1 à partir du 7.5, c'est simple si tu peux démarrer sur un disque externe en 7.1.
Tu mets le dossier système 7.5 à la poubelle et tu recopies celui en 7.1 à la place. Difficile de faire plus simple ;-)
Assures-toi que le nouveau dossier système a bien l'icône de dossier système avant de démarrer dessus (ouvres le dossier).

Si ton disque externe est en système 6, tu peux faire la recopie de dossier système de la même façon pour le passer en système 6, ou lancer l'installeur du 7.1 (tu choisis ton disque interne pendant l'installation).
Sinon, avec un jeux de disquette 800K du 7.1... il y en a 8 ou 9, ou du 6.0.7 (4 disquettes).


----------



## woz86 (2 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si tu as 4Mo sur ton SE, le 7.1 est le plus pratique, et fonctionne très bien. C'est celui que je met sur tous mes SE (sauf le 2xFloppy ;-)


Oui, il a 4 Mo.


gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour repasser en 7.1 à partir du 7.5, c'est simple si tu peux démarrer sur un disque externe en 7.1.


Je peux aussi utiliser mon Floppy Emule pour l’installer ? Car sur une carte SD je dois avoir le système 7.1


----------



## Invité (2 Janvier 2021)

Vu qu'il s'agit de glisser un dossier Système à la corbeille pour le remplacer par un autre, je ne vois pas le souci.

Sauf si tu n'as pas accès au FE depuis le SE


----------



## woz86 (3 Janvier 2021)

J’ai le système 7.1 mais en 800k il faut que je le trouve pour 1440k.


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2021)

En 9 disquettes, ça te va ?


----------



## woz86 (3 Janvier 2021)

Invité a dit:


> En 9 disquettes, ça te va ?


Oui


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai le système 7.1 mais en 800k il faut que je le trouve pour 1440k.


Le SE FDHD accepte les 800k et les 1440k.
Avec Floppy Emu c'est bon, si tu as les images des disquettes (800K ou 1440K) sur la SD.
Tu démarres sur la disquette Installation 1.

En 1440k, il n'y a que 6 disquettes.


----------



## woz86 (11 Janvier 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> Le 7.5 c’est possible mais faut en effet dégraisser le système et garder le strict nécessaire, mais c’est aussi le même problème avec le 7.1 de mémoire.


Hier soir, sur mon SE FDHD qui est en 7.5, j’ai fais du nettoyage et des réglages, maintenant il démarre beaucoup plus vite.
Dans le démarrage des extensions, j’ai décoché AppleTalk, les imprimantes, SAM...
Et comme je lui avais mis 4Mo de RAM, il réagit mieux maintenant.


----------



## woz86 (29 Janvier 2021)

J’ai refait faire la carte analogique du Classic qui avait le damier au démarrage et après le remontage de tout l’ensemble, c’est toujours pareil mais au bout de 3 minutes (montre en main) l’écran de démarrage apparaît.
La carte mère va aussi avoir droit à un changement des condensateurs afin de tout remettre dans l’ordre.








Et je vais tester dessus un ventilateur de la marque Noctua.


----------



## Big Ben (29 Janvier 2021)

Au risque de se répéter:
Remplacer les condensateurs avant utilisation 
Remplacer les condensateurs avant utilisation 
Remplacer les condensateurs avant utilisation 
Remplacer les condensateurs avant utilisation 
Remplacer les condensateurs avant utilisation 
Remplacer les condensateurs avant utilisation 
Remplacer les condensateurs avant utilisation 
Remplacer les condensateurs avant utilisation 

Et après on peut se pencher sur l’étalonnage de la carte analogique.

Le ventillo plis puissant peut compliquer les choses si le reste n’est pas entièrement réparé.

L’optocoupleur est peut-être fatigué.

Donc remplacer les condensateurs, et ensuite mesurer les rails d’alimentation!


----------



## woz86 (29 Janvier 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> L’optocoupleur est peut-être fatigué.
> 
> Donc remplacer les condensateurs, et ensuite mesurer les rails d’alimentation!


L’optocoupleur et les condensateurs de la carte analogique vient juste d’être changé, il ne reste plus que les condensateurs de la carte mère à faire changer.


----------



## woz86 (29 Janvier 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> Le ventillo plis puissant peut compliquer les choses si le reste n’est pas entièrement réparé.


Il n’est pas plus puissant c’est le même voltage.


----------



## Big Ben (29 Janvier 2021)

À tension nominale identique deux ventilateurs ne fournissent pas forcément la même flux d’air, n’ont pas forcément la même consommation, encore moins la même consommation par CFM.

Si l’optocoupleur a été changé peut-être que le TDA est fatigué lui aussi.

Dans tous les cas sans changer les condensateurs de la carte mère, impossible de vérifier correctement que les rails sont stables et ajustés.

Lord de l’ajustement (une fois que tout edt recappé) il faut ajuster le 12V tout en surveillant le 5V (le 5 découle du 12V).
Il vaut mieux être en légère sous-tension au démarrage, car la tension à chaud est généralement plus élevée (le temps de la stabilisation).


----------



## woz86 (29 Janvier 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> Lord de l’ajustement (une fois que tout edt recappé) il faut ajuster le 12V tout en surveillant le 5V (le 5 découle du 12V).
> Il vaut mieux être en légère sous-tension au démarrage, car la tension à chaud est généralement plus élevée (le temps de la stabilisation)


La carte a été testée après recap.


----------



## Big Ben (29 Janvier 2021)

Oui enfin ça n’avance pas à grand chose ces deux photos.

Déjà il faudrait avoir les mesures avec les condensateurs remplacés. Ensuite vérifier certains points de mesures.

Bref je rentre pas dans le détail tant que la carte mère est pas entièrement révisée ça sert à rien.


----------



## woz86 (29 Janvier 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> Bref je rentre pas dans le détail tant que la carte mère est pas entièrement révisée ça sert à rien.


Elle va y passer elle aussi prochainement.


----------



## woz86 (12 Mars 2021)

J’ai enfin réussi à faire revivre mon Macintosh Classic, il démarre sans soucis.
Il m’a fallu deux machines pour le refaire, la carte analogique ainsi que la carte mère ont été rénové.


----------

